# New user!



## mattglass (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

First time in this forum, am going to look at some TT's this weekend, am looking a 2002 225 black one!

Have just sold my MG ZR and hopefully getting the TT this weekend! have had a quick browse in the topics to see if there is any good advice about buying them! am looking at models around the 70-80k mark as thats all my budget is allowing me!

Any advice and tips woudl be appriciated!

Am sure will be posting and replying more on here now once i get my TT!

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
First tip make sure the cam belt / water pump etc have been changed a number have snapped at just over 60k
Second tip join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, good colour choice 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Recommend getting a warrenty added -- mine paid for itself .... door lock, window motor, steering wheel pump, water pump.

No other headaces since then (back in 2005).

Hopefully your car will be a gem.


----------

